# 1942 Army Columbia at Copake



## MrColumbia (Apr 27, 2017)

Did anyone here notice this bike at the Copake auction last week? Despite what the brass plaque says there is a lot of 50's parts. I've never seen a frame this style in Columbia's lineup. Anyone have thoughts on this? Is it a complete but older fake or something mislabeled as to date? 

Correction; I should have titled this thread "Marine Columbia",  not Army.


----------



## Bozman (Apr 27, 2017)

Totally NOT A 1942 Columbia nor a Marine bike from WW2.  Worth about $25

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 27, 2017)

Isn't the Copake Auction House responsible for verifying the authenticity of their items?  Seems like they would be complicit in the fraud if they don't at least add a disclaimer in the description that the authenticity has not been verified.


----------



## bikeyard (Apr 27, 2017)

They did announce that some one mentioned the frame was probably a 50's Rollfast and the bike should have been called a "tribute" bike on the podium at the auction.  However it sold to a phone bidder and was mislabeled in the catalog.  I would be pissed to receive that in the mail.  I forget the auction selling price.  Sometimes it pays to be there in person


----------



## robertc (Apr 27, 2017)

I would say definitely not a pre-war frame.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrColumbia (Apr 28, 2017)

The bike sold for over $500. Interestingly I was looking at the bike on the Copake website yesterday but the bike is gone from the site now.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 28, 2017)

MrColumbia said:


> The bike sold for over $500. Interestingly I was looking at the bike on the Copake website yesterday but the bike is gone from the site now.



http://copakeauction.hibid.com/lot/30823644/1942-wwii-bicycle/?q=Columbia&ref=catalog


----------



## MrColumbia (Apr 28, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> http://copakeauction.hibid.com/lot/30823644/1942-wwii-bicycle/?q=Columbia&ref=catalog





There it is. Now can you find the chainguard bracket I lost yesterday. It should not be difficult to identify as it's no doubt with the hundred other things I can't find.


----------

